# Beware the stub



## Pelorus (Mar 18, 2012)

Reading one of the threads on the commercial forum and came across this gem: "Oh so that is how that huge stick got jammed up your ass ........" It brought back a painful memory of a nasty little climbing experience last summer...

Removal of a multistem red maple. As I was climbing, I noticed, but declined to address the presence of a little 1/2" - 1" dia dead stub sticking straight vertical. Real bad decision. Gaffs kicked out and I slid down about a foot or so and just about got sodomized by that little sucker. The pain was like fairly spectacular; in fact it was still painful to get up out of a chair for bout two weeks afterwards. It goes without saying that I received no sympathy whatsoever from co-workers or my family, and expect none here either. Just want to say that the trees can fight back, and if any of you folks have any latent homosexual proclivities, an experience like this will cure you.


----------



## tree md (Mar 18, 2012)

I am a fanatical stub remover just for that very reason. I've never actually been sodomized by one but knew a climber a long time ago that slipped and caught his nut sack on one. That was enough for me. I remove any small stubs I encounter on the way up. Occasionally I will purposely leave a stub to lower from or get a wrap on so I can control the lowering from topside and free up my groundy but other than that, I nix them.

Something else this reminded me of is taking horizontal limbs with the crane. I've had them split and come off looking like spear points. Very nasty business if one should try to swing back on you.


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 20, 2012)

Ouch that be a dam bugger of tree. will keep ya straight n out of jail eh. 

Ha a stub saved my life moons ago when I foolishly clipped in my flip line and did not check it. Twas fouled so open gate, I lent forward lent back n kept on going back.... Amazing the line head jammed in the wee stub fork stopping me going over n out.


----------



## tree md (Mar 20, 2012)

derwoodii said:


> Ouch that be a dam bugger of tree. will keep ya straight n out of jail eh.
> 
> Ha a stub saved my life moons ago when I foolishly clipped in my flip line and did not check it. Twas fouled so open gate, I lent forward lent back n kept on going back.... Amazing the line head jammed in the wee stub fork stopping me going over n out.



I'd say someone was watching over you on that deal... Must be living right.

I am in the habit of giving my snap a little tug every time I clip in to make sure it's clipped, as I am usually doing it in the blind. I am trying to ingrain that habit on my trainee as well. Might save a life someday.


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 20, 2012)

derwoodii said:


> Ouch that be a dam bugger of tree. will keep ya straight n out of jail eh.
> 
> Ha a stub saved my life moons ago when I foolishly clipped in my flip line and did not check it. Twas fouled so open gate, I lent forward lent back n kept on going back.... Amazing the line head jammed in the wee stub fork stopping me going over n out.





Lucky one that. Hope you thanked your Maker in addition to the stub!


----------

